# integrado max232, es lo mismo cualquiera??



## Nanod10 (Ago 7, 2006)

hola foro, como estan?? bueno... tengo una pregunta para hacerles.... les comento que no queria abrir un post nuevo para hacer solo una pregunta... pero li-ion no contesto el msj privado, capas esta muy ocupado o nose... asi que kapas ustedes me las sepan responder...

PREGUNTA:
es lo mismo cualquiera de estos integrados max232 para hacer el data cable de nokia??

- MAX232 DUAL DRIVER/RECEIVER RS232 DIP14 (MAXIM)

- MAX232 SMD DUAL DRIVER/RECEIVER RS232 SO-16 (NATIONAL)

en todo caso me gustaria saber el nombre completo del integrado que necesito. soy de argentina de un pueblo chico y tengo problemas para conseguirlo...

una ultima preg:

- se hablaba de dos pin outs mas que son para flashear el tel... yo se que esta prohibido explicar esto en el foro por problemas legales... alguien me puede pasar algo de información... algun link... o algo... para flashear un nokia 1108?? y que se lo podria llegar a hacer.

gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2006)

Ambos son basicamente lo mismo, la diferencia es que uno es en montaje de superficie y el otro es Trugh hole (con patitas que entran atravez del PCB) y la otra diferencia es la marca, uno es Maxim y el otro es National

Si quieres hacer pruebas rapidas, te recomiendo que comienzes con el que viene en empaque DIP, posteriormente si quieres armar un circuito mas en forma y compacto puedes usar la version SMD 

Salu2


----------



## Nanod10 (Ago 8, 2006)

Bueno, muchas gracias por la información!!!! en cuanto pueda hacerlo les cuento como me fue
saludos


----------

